#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται plotter CANON imagePROGRAF iPF700 με βάση.

## lilie

Πωλείται plotter canon *imageprograf iPF700*με βάση. Έγχρωμος. Πλάτος εκτύπωσης Α0. Λίγο χρησιμοποιημένος. Χρειάζεται αλλαγή κεφαλής (canon pf-03 printhead - τιμή 280-360€ με ΦΠΑ). Παραλαβή από το γραφείο μου στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων. Τιμή 300 ευρώ.

----------

